# Time to be scared..........



## ProPlayerPromotion (Sep 16, 2010)

The other guest that we will have at the Chiller Theatre is Gunnar Hansen the original "Leather Face" form Texas Chainsaw Massacre appearing Sat and Sunday onlyhttp://www.chillertheatre.com/main.htm


----------



## ProPlayerPromotion (Sep 16, 2010)

Gunnar Hansen


----------

